# What kind of weed in Bermuda Tiff 419



## EasTex (Jul 28, 2019)

What is name of this weed and how do I eliminate without harming my Bermuda Tiff 419?


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

nutsedge


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

Nutsedge it is. Certainty or Sedgehammer would probably be my top two choices. They're slow kills but should get the job done.


----------

